# Upgrade to EDGE from HD Series 3



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

Hi, my current series 3 TiVo no longer powers on. If I upgrade to the EDGE for cable can I use the same CableCard I am using in the Series 3? Or do I need to get a new one from Comcast and possible tech dispatch? Thanks - Matt


----------



## chiguy50 (Nov 9, 2009)

mjj817 said:


> Hi, my current series 3 TiVo no longer powers on. If I upgrade to the EDGE for cable can I use the same CableCard I am using in the Series 3? Or do I need to get a new one from Comcast and possible tech dispatch? Thanks - Matt


You should be able to use the same functioning (multistream) CableCARD in any current model TiVo DVR, but you will need to pair it to the new device. It might first need to be un-paired and then re-paired, but otherwise there shouldn't be a problem.

See here for more specific details under *CableCARD Self-Install Setup Instructions - TiVo.*


----------



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

Thanks for the help. Ordered the EDGE and will try using the one I have. Hoping I don't have to deal with Comcast too much.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

chiguy50 said:


> You should be able to use the same functioning (multistream) CableCARD in any current model TiVo DVR, but you will need to pair it to the new device. It might first need to be un-paired and then re-paired, but otherwise there shouldn't be a problem.
> 
> See here for more specific details under *CableCARD Self-Install Setup Instructions - TiVo.*


That is correct, I did it recently. Did have to call Comcast though, the un-pairing part requires a live person I think. I tried the website, did not fully work. When getting to the voice recognition menu say "cable card pairing". Should take you to someone who knows how to do it (worked for me). And got connected to live person quickly, maybe lucky, maybe because cable card support specifically.

And cable cards are now free, at least in Chicago area. No "additional outlet" fees. We have 3 cards now, did lose the customer owned equipment credit for the "main" but both additional are totally free.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mjj817 said:


> Hi, my current series 3 TiVo no longer powers on. If I upgrade to the EDGE for cable can I use the same CableCard I am using in the Series 3? Or do I need to get a new one from Comcast and possible tech dispatch? Thanks - Matt


One other thing, perhaps your S3 just needs a power supply. So don't pitch it (assuming it has lifetime service), could probably get a used power supply for $20-25 (really easy to replace). If it does not have lifetime service once deactivated it will become parts only as S2/S3/S4 can no longer be activated if no current service. Might be able to get 2nd cable card for free from Comcast and have 2 Tivos (S3 can do cable or OTA also).


----------



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

tommage1 said:


> One other thing, perhaps your S3 just needs a power supply. So don't pitch it (assuming it has lifetime service), could probably get a used power supply for $20-25 (really easy to replace). If it does not have lifetime service once deactivated it will become parts only as S2/S3/S4 can no longer be activated if no current service. Might be able to get 2nd cable card for free from Comcast and have 2 Tivos (S3 can do cable or OTA also).


Thanks for the replies. I do have lifetime on the series 3. I was thinking of seeing if it could be repaired. I'll definitely look into it. Hopefully things go smooth with Comcast setting up the Edge.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mjj817 said:


> Thanks for the replies. I do have lifetime on the series 3. I was thinking of seeing if it could be repaired. I'll definitely look into it. Hopefully things go smooth with Comcast setting up the Edge.


If you try to fix the S3 best to do yourself. Professional repair would cost WAY more than it is worth (can get used lifetime S3 for $50-75 or so). Good luck


----------



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

tommage1 said:


> If you try to fix the S3 best to do yourself. Professional repair would cost WAY more than it is worth (can get used lifetime S3 for $50-75 or so). Good luck


Thanks again for the information. I just noticed on my tivo billing section it show TiVo-Renewed EDGE. Nowhere during the ordering did it mention they were shipping a renewed product. No way I am keeping a renewed one when I was buying a new one.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mjj817 said:


> Thanks again for the information. I just noticed on my tivo billing section it show TiVo-Renewed EDGE. Nowhere during the ordering did it mention they were shipping a renewed product. No way I am keeping a renewed one when I was buying a new one.


Absolutely not. The "continual care" warranty does not apply to renewed units, only new.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

I'm going to make a suggestion for you not knowing how important price/warranty is for you. You seem to have been happy with your 2 tuner S3. Just want something that will work. Maybe consider a used "basic" Roamio with lifetime/all in service. 4 tuners, cable or OTA capable (one at a time, I assume cable for you). Can run either of the "current" OS, TE3 or TE4. Solid units, and easy to upgrade or replace drive since 3.5". $200-250 used. No 4K capability like Bolt/Edge but there is pretty much no 4K content cable or OTA, streaming only. If you are happy with S3 I think you'd LOVE basic Roamio. Since used would want to find a reliable 3rd party seller seller, can't get from Tivo direct. Or if you don't care about OTA capability at all the 6 tuner cable only Roamio Plus/Pro. About the same price, $200-250 used, with lifetime service included.


----------



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

I did get the edge on sale for $199 with lifetime service discounted at $449.99. Still pretty steep but better than having to pay for the comcast dvr. That was having video issues ever since I had to switch to them when my series 3 died. I spoke with customer service and they told me it is not a refurbished/renewed device. I'm all set up and did have to call comcast to activate the existing cablecard. But it was relatively painless. Thanks everyone for the assistance.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

mjj817 said:


> I did get the edge on sale for $199 with lifetime service discounted at $449.99. Still pretty steep but better than having to pay for the comcast dvr. That was having video issues ever since I had to switch to them when my series 3 died. I spoke with customer service and they told me it is not a refurbished/renewed device. I'm all set up and did have to call comcast to activate the existing cablecard. But it was relatively painless. Thanks everyone for the assistance.


That is good about it not being a refurb. But make sure it does not show refurb on your online acct. As the "continual care" part of the warranty is only good on Tivos purchased as new. If it shows refurb could have issues if you need a continual care claim in the future (there are fee based exchanges up to 5 years, amount dependent on age of device). No continual care on refurbs period. And what it shows on your online acct would be what whomever you might talk to in the future would see.


----------



## Cobraman (Mar 27, 2021)

How can I get this deal? I been watching and never see them. I would like to get an Edge cable with lifetime. I see them on Ebay once in a while for around $575. Any suggestions are welcome.


----------



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

The sale ended 3/23


----------



## Cobraman (Mar 27, 2021)

Thank for the quick reply. Is there a thread on here I can watch when these pop up? If they do. I always seem to miss them.


----------



## mjj817 (Feb 5, 2007)

Cobraman said:


> Thank for the quick reply. Is there a thread on here I can watch when these pop up? If they do. I always seem to miss them.


Not that I know of. I got lucky that they were having a sale right around the time my old one died. I'd say just keep checking the website occasionally. Good luck!


----------



## LarryAtHome (Feb 18, 2008)

Are you able to get continual care if you get lifetime service?


----------



## pfiagra (Oct 13, 2014)

LarryAtHome said:


> Are you able to get continual care if you get lifetime service?


Yes. Here are the Continual Care terms: https://vault.pactsafe.io/s/23140eac-7498-4f19-be3f-1f9c88ca59a7/legal.html#tivo-continual-care


----------



## shwru980r (Jun 22, 2008)

I would get the first gen white bolt that does both Cable and OTA, runs TE3 or TE4, doesn't have the voice remote and loads apps faster than a Roamio.


----------



## PatMcNJ (May 22, 2006)

Wow my exact question answered, except I have FIOS. My plasma TV finally died, so new TV means new Tivo so see the picture in 4K. This is an older Premiere model (with lifetime service). I also have a Series 3 with lifetime, not being used, that had the power supply replaced at one point. 

If I put this Premiere card I have in the Edge, can I still use the Premiere to watch stuff that is already recorded on there? Or do I need another cable card even to use it that way? I realize I should know this already.

Missed that sale by 4 days, DAMN. For the first time, I only paid for a year's service. The last 5 Tivos I had lifetime, going back to a Series 1. It was just so much $$ on top of the new TV. 

Thanks all, sorry if I am hijacking this thread.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

PatMcNJ said:


> If I put this Premiere card I have in the Edge, can I still use the Premiere to watch stuff that is already recorded on there? Or do I need another cable card even to use it that way? I realize I should know this already.


You should be able to watch shows on the Premiere without a card. In fact should be able to stream shows from the Premiere through the Edge if on same acct. Since lifetime Premieres are so cheap I have recommended getting one specifically for storage, put in a large drive, then store shows on Premiere, can stream or transfer back to Edge using Tivo online. Since Premiere is TE3 can transfer shows to it from Edge directly without Tivo online, have to use Tivo online to transfer back to TE4 Edge though (or just stream as I mentioned).


----------



## PatMcNJ (May 22, 2006)

File this under "you never know unless you ask" !!

Hey thank you for this thread! I ordered my new Edge on 3-27 and just missed that offer that ended on the 23rd, that I read about on this post. I called today, April 1,the new one hasn't arrived yet. THEY ARE GIVING ME A DEAL. They offered the Edge device for $199 ($200 off) and $99 a year or $449 lifetime. I took the $99 a year forever. Tough call, intended on lifetime. I had paid for a year at $149. So they will refund me $250.

On s semi-related note, my old broken plasma 42" TV started working again today. New TV arrives Saturday.


----------



## tommage1 (Nov 6, 2008)

PatMcNJ said:


> File this under "you never know unless you ask" !!
> 
> Hey thank you for this thread! I ordered my new Edge on 3-27 and just missed that offer that ended on the 23rd, that I read about on this post. I called today, April 1,the new one hasn't arrived yet. THEY ARE GIVING ME A DEAL. They offered the Edge device for $199 ($200 off) and $99 a year or $449 lifetime. I took the $99 a year forever. Tough call, intended on lifetime. I had paid for a year at $149. So they will refund me $250.
> 
> On s semi-related note, my old broken plasma 42" TV started working again today. New TV arrives Saturday.


Nice deal. Yeah, tough call on lifetime vs yearly. But with the future of cable cards in doubt you probably made a good decision. Varies with cable cos, some it's tough to get a card even now, some may discontinue completely in a few years (or sooner). So you are "in" for only $300 at this point as compared to $650, can see what happens during first year of your subscription and beyond, the $99 a year not bad if locked in price.

Nice your other TV started working again. But still nice to have the new one, newer plasmas are a lot more energy efficient plus never know how long the old one will keep working since it did have a problem. Assuming your new TV is a plasma also, if not probably even more energy efficient.

In the future you might want to look into an external drive upgrade for the Edge with a 3.5" CMR drive. 3.5 more reliable, cheaper per TB and much larger sizes available than 2.5" stock. But maybe wait for your warranty to expire.


----------

